# 4K Ultra HD Blu-rays: Für ein noch intensiveres Filmerlebnis



## CarolaHo (3. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *4K Ultra HD Blu-rays: Für ein noch intensiveres Filmerlebnis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 4K Ultra HD Blu-rays: Für ein noch intensiveres Filmerlebnis


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2016)

4K Blurays werden in Europa floppen allein weil sie schon doppelt so teuer wie eine Bluray sind und man einen 4K TV braucht


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Bezweifle ich. Die Preise werden wie die der Hardware in den nächsten Jahren drastisch sinken. Standard-Blurays werden wohl bei der Hardware dann wie aktuell die DVD hochskaliert werden. Aber an floppen glaube ich nicht. Es wird vielleicht Anlauf brauchen, aber 4K wird der nächste Standard nach Full HD.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> 4K Blurays werden in Europa floppen allein weil sie schon doppelt so teuer wie eine Bluray sind und man einen 4K TV braucht


Vor allem kann man rein technisch beim Sprung von DVD => BR noch einen Unterschied feststellen - 4K hingegen lohnt sich nur für Leinwandgroße Darstellungen - der Großteil der potentiellen Kunden fällt damit raus, denn auf handelsüblichen TV Größen dürfte eine BR bei sinnvollem Sitzabstand qualitativ genauso aussehen.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Bezweifle ich. Ich hab beim LG 4K mit Oled frappierende Unterschiede zu Full HD gesehen.


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2016)

4k ist völliger mumpitz für die allermeisten.
das soll aber nicht heißen, dass es sich nicht trotzdem durchsetzt.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2016)

Ich sehe gerade die Werbung von Mediamarkt im TV da ist ein 4K TV im Angebot für 1199 €
Das ist ja schonmal ein guter Haufen Kohle den man ansparen muss sagen wir nochmal ab 200€ für den Player plus passendes Hdmi Kabel

Vieleicht wird 4K in 8 bis 10 Jahren Standard langsam sein wenn die Hardwarepreise so gesunken ist wie bei einem normalen Blurayplayer (um die 70€) heute.

Laut http://www.bvv-medien.org/fileadmin/user_upload/businessreports/JWB2015.pdf ist die DVD immer noch das führende Medium bei allen Altersgruppen während die Bluray kämpft gleichzeitig noch gegen Streaming Dienste derzeit in der Altersgruppe 25 bis 39 Jahre.


----------



## Worrel (3. April 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich. Ich hab beim LG 4K mit Oled frappierende Unterschiede zu Full HD gesehen.


Bitte auch bedenken, daß es Unterschiede beim Quell Material geben kann. Erst, wenn das Rohmaterial neu abgetastet wird, wird für die jeweilige Qualitätsgeneration das optimale Bild herauskommen. Da das längst nicht bei jedem Film gemacht wird, der auf einem neuen Medium erscheint, gibt es diverse DVDs, die vorheriges Quellmaterial einfach nur hochgerechnet und mit einem Schärfefilter versehen haben. *DA *sieht man dann logischerweise einen deutlichen Unterschied. zur BR (analog BR <> 4K). Andererseits gibt es auch hervorragend gemasterte DVDs, bei denen es schwer fällt, einen Unterschied zur BR zu sehen.

Als Beispiel mal dieser Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen DVD Versionen von Blade Runner

Links die erste DVD Version, rechts eine "(Remastered - Limited Edition)" DVD:
Wenn man die erste DVD Version mit einer BR vergleicht, ist natürlich ein deutlicher Unterschied zu sehen - bei der Remasterten DVD ist dieser schon erheblich kleiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (3. April 2016)

Wenn natürlich das Material nicht stimmt (hatten wir glaube ich schon mal) nutzt das beste 4k nichts.   Anders herum wird aber soweit wie möglich hochskaliert. 

4K wird wohl bei zukünftigen Produktionen interessant. Bei älteren maximal wenn sie remastered werden.


----------



## DDS-Zod (3. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vor allem kann man rein technisch beim Sprung von DVD => BR noch einen Unterschied feststellen - 4K hingegen lohnt sich nur für Leinwandgroße Darstellungen - der Großteil der potentiellen Kunden fällt damit raus, denn auf handelsüblichen TV Größen dürfte eine BR bei sinnvollem Sitzabstand qualitativ genauso aussehen.




Was ist für die "handelsüblichen TV Größen" bei "sinnvollem Sitzabstand".?

Ich stimme dir zu das der Sprung von FHD zu 4K nicht so gross ist wie DVD zu BD, aber auf meinem TV Gerät bei meinem Sitzabstand sehr ich sehr wohl einen Unterschied.


----------



## richteryo (3. April 2016)

Jetzt nach ungefähr 11 Jahren ist in meinen Augen ja nicht einmal HD wirklich Standard.


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2016)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> aber auf meinem TV Gerät bei meinem Sitzabstand sehr ich sehr wohl einen Unterschied.



wie groß ist denn dein tv und wie ist dein üblicher sitzabstand?


----------



## DDS-Zod (3. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie groß ist denn dein tv und wie ist dein üblicher sitzabstand?



65" bei 2,80-3 Meter (je nachdem wo ich auf meinem Sofa sitze)


----------



## Bonkic (3. April 2016)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> 65" bei 2,80-3 Meter (je nachdem wo ich auf meinem Sofa sitze)



dann mag ich sogar glauben, dass du einen -geringen- unterschied siehst.
allerdings sind 65 zoll ganz sicher NICHT handelsüblich und 3 m sitzabstand bei dieser gigantischen diagonalen fast noch wenig, würde ich meinen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.rtings.com/tv/learn/4k-ultra-hd-uhd-vs-1080p-full-hd-tvs-and-upscaling-compared


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (3. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bitte auch bedenken, daß es Unterschiede beim Quell Material geben kann. Erst, wenn das Rohmaterial neu abgetastet wird, wird für die jeweilige Qualitätsgeneration das optimale Bild herauskommen. Da das längst nicht bei jedem Film gemacht wird, der auf einem neuen Medium erscheint, gibt es diverse DVDs, die vorheriges Quellmaterial einfach nur hochgerechnet und mit einem Schärfefilter versehen haben. *DA *sieht man dann logischerweise einen deutlichen Unterschied. zur BR (analog BR <> 4K). Andererseits gibt es auch hervorragend gemasterte DVDs, bei denen es schwer fällt, einen Unterschied zur BR zu sehen.
> 
> Als Beispiel mal dieser Vergleich zwischen verschiedenen DVD Versionen von Blade Runner
> 
> ...


Ich habe mittlerweile auch einige Filme doppelt, sprich auf DVD und BR, und so direkte Vergleiche haben mir gezeigt dass die Unterschiedliche gar nicht so gewaltig sind wenn die DVDs selbst schon sehr gut codiert wurden. Hochskaliert fallen die Unterschiede dann zwischen DVD und BR gar nicht so groß aus, höchstens eine Nuance mehr Bildschärfe bei der BR. Top-DVDs sind aber auch nur dann gewährleistet wenn die komplette Kapazität des Mediums ausgenutzt und nicht zuviel für Extras oder zig Tonspuren draufgeht.

Zuletzt hab ich "Casino Royale" abwechselnd auf DVD und BR gesichtet. Die DVD schlägt sich allgemein sehr sehr gut, nur ganz ganz selten lassen sich Artefakte im Hintergrund oder um bewegte Objekte ausmachen, man muss da allerdings die Überlänge des Films bedenken, da hat die Bitrate auch entsprechend zu kämpfen.

Andere DVDs bilden fürs HD-Bild schon vom Ausgangsmaterial her keine gute Qualität, daher kann ich wohl fast alle meine Scheiben die ich als Zugabe der TV Movie miterworben hab entsorgen. Aber allgemein lässt sich sagen dass DVDs unter folgenden Bedingungen immer noch ein hervorragendes Bild bieten:
- maximal 2 Stunden Laufzeit
- saubere Codierung
- maximal 2 Tunspuren (z.B. nur englisch und deutsch)
- entweder kompletter Verzicht auf Extras oder diese auf eine zweite Scheibe ausgelagert
- volle Ausnutzung der verfügbaren 8,5 GB

Und oftmals hängt es ein wenig von den Filmstudios selbst ab wie sehr die sich für die jeweilige Press-Version ihrer Filme ins Zeug legen. Und natürlich spielt das Alter des Films eine nicht zu unterschätzende Rolle. Sofern alte Schinken keine professionelle Restauration und Neu-Abtastung erfahren kann das Ergebnis selten zufriedenstellend sein.
Interessant ist aber, dass es oftmals krasse Unterschiede zwischen hiesigen und ausländischen Versionen eines Films geben kann. Die wesentlichen Unterschiede liegen oft in der Farbgebung weil gerne am Kontrast oder den Farben rumgespielt wird.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2016)

Man sieht bei einer Remastered DVD das die DVD wie die Industrie uns damals erklären wollte garnicht am Ende war.  DVDs wurden Massendrucksache in der Industrie es gab keine Mühe mehr beim Menü, teilweise wurde immer billigeres Plastik genommen für die DVD Rohlinge alles um den Gewinn zu maximieren.

Wenn man die Zeit hatte und das Knowhow konnte man aus seiner Kauf DVD das maximale an Qualität mit besseren Menüs und hat Mastering Fehler ausgebessert das hat man sich auf einen DVD-R Rohling gebrannt und hatte somit bessere Qualität als bei seiner Original DVD.

Ich frage mich immer noch warum Herr der Ringe die die Extendet Collection auf Bluray jeder Film auf zwei Blurays ausgeliefert wurde.  Eingentlich hätte der komplett Film auf eine Bluray passend gemusst das selbe bei Avatar da durfte man auch trotz Bluray die Scheiben wechseln.

Inzwischen sind wir auch bei den Blurays soweit das dort immer mehr Firmen sparen  damit man den maximalen Gewinn rausbekommt


----------



## DDS-Zod (3. April 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dann mag ich sogar glauben, dass du einen -geringen- unterschied siehst.
> allerdings sind 65 zoll ganz sicher NICHT handelsüblich und 3 m sitzabstand bei dieser gigantischen diagonalen fast noch wenig, würde ich meinen.



Sicher ist 65" nicht üblich, aber 48-55" inzwischen schon wenn ich so mein Umfeld anschauen und die Leute die aus den Elektronikmärkten mit TVs rauslaufen.
Und die "empfohlenen" Abstände fande ich schon immer als zu weit weg.
Davor hatte ich 55" und war 3,70m weg (Ende des Zimmers).
Hab nun einfach meinen Abstand vom PC Monitor zu Stuhl genommen, das umgerechnet zum 65" und dann eben noch passend für die Lautpsrecher.


----------



## hawkytonk (4. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bitte auch bedenken, daß es Unterschiede beim Quell Material geben kann. ...


Dito. Deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.

Nachtrag: Bzgl der DVD-Größe 8,5Gb -->Die betrifft nur Double-Layer und ist nun nicht gerade Standard. Die meisten Filme sind auf 4,5Gb (sprich: 4,37Gb) -DVD gepresst.


----------



## hawkytonk (4. April 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> ...
> Inzwischen sind wir auch bei den Blurays soweit das dort immer mehr Firmen sparen  damit man den maximalen Gewinn rausbekommt


Ein gutes Beispiel für eine richtig miese DVD-Umsetzung ist der Film "21".


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

4K ist bei den Geräten mittlerweile quasi Standard. OLED sieht toll aus, leidet aber noch oft an Kinderkrankheiten, daher sind mir die vorerst zu teuer. Aber das wird sich schnell ändern, denke ich.
An einen durchschlagenden Erfolg der UHD Blu-ray glaube ich ebenfalls nicht mehr, sie wird kaum beworben und Streaming ist stark auf dem Vormarsch, auch wenn sich die Inhalte momentan noch etwas in Grenzen halten.
Dass das Quellmaterial eine sehr grosse Rolle spielt, ist nur logisch. Das hat man bereits bei guten Full HD Remaster von älteren Kinofilmen gesehen. "2001: A Space Odyssey" ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, da wurden plötzlich Details sichtbar, die man auf DVD schlicht nicht sehen konnte. Allerdings war Kubrick sicherlich auch kein 08/15 Filmemacher. 
Soweit ich informiert bin, liesse sich bereits aus gutem 35mm Material locker für 4K noch einiges herausholen. Da bin ich allerdings kein Experte für. "2001" war natürlich 70mm.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Welche "Kinderkrankheiten" hat denn OLED?  

Mal von den Kosten abgesehen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2016)

Im Bezug auf die LG-OLEDs habe ich im Prad-Test was von "Randschatten" gelesen, eine unnatürliche Abdunklung an den äußeren Bereichen des Bildes. Fragt sich nur ob das nur ein Fehler seitens LG oder ein generelles Problem ist.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Keine Ahnung was du mit Randschatten meinst ... meinst du damit die Ausleuchtung? Das ist ja eher ein Problem von normalen LCDs.


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

Ja, von den Randschatten habe ich auch gelesen. Ausserdem meint ein befreundeter Elektronikverkäufer, dass im Verhältnis zu LCDs bisher relativ viele Geräte zurückgegeben wurden. Natürlich handelte es sich ebenfalls vorwiegend um LG Geräte, allerdings haben die auch mit Abstand am meisten OLEDs auf dem Markt.
Ich habe mir kürzlich noch einen LCD geholt, OLED war mir zu teuer und eben auch unausgereift. In einigen Jahren sieht's bestimmt besser aus in beiden Angelegenheiten. 

@Raabowke: LG 47LW4500 schwarze Schatten/Flecken am Bildrand, LG - HIFI-FORUM


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Das Problem ist, dass ich eigentlich einen LCD aus der 904er Serie von Panasonic haben möchte ... noch sind die Geräte noch nicht auf dem Markt, man munkelt aber etwas von ~3.500 EUR, UVP sind wohl 4.000 EUR.

 Viel Geld für einen LCD Fernseher ... wenn man für das gleiche Geld bereits OLED von LG bekommt, die sind ja Marktführer bei den OLED Panelen.

Bei LCDs hast du ja das Problem mit den Lichthöfen, darum bin ich hier echt zwiegespalten.

4K und HDR v2.0 müssen es aber definitiv sein!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich eigentlich einen LCD aus der 904er Serie von Panasonic haben möchte ... noch sind die Geräte noch nicht auf dem Markt, man munkelt aber etwas von ~3.500 EUR, UVP sind wohl 4.000 EUR.
> 
> Viel Geld für einen LCD Fernseher ... wenn man für das gleiche Geld bereits OLED von LG bekommt, die sind ja Marktführer bei den OLED Panelen.
> 
> ...


Mich würde OLED weniger wegen 4K reizen, vielmehr ist der Schwarzwert derart Porno, das schaffen selbst die besten LED-LCDs nicht.
Das würde mich schon sehr reizen... Aber erst wenn die Geräte einigermaßen bezahlbar und auch kleinere Diagonalen (unter 50 Zoll) im Angebot sind. Und bei Möglichkeit wieder ein Sony.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Das ist auch mein "Problem", eigentlich möchte ich keinen Fernseher über 50", aber die meisten Flaggschiffe sind leider 58" und größer. 

Richtig, der Schwarzwert ist toll, aber mittlerweile finde ich HDR deutlich "wichtiger". Darum wollte ich ja wissen, was mit den o.g. "Schatten" gemeint ist. 

Außerdem glaube ich, dass es noch etwas dauern wird, bis OLED in die normalen Preisregionen kommt ... schlussendlich ist die Fertigung ja wirklich teurer und scheinbar gibt es genug Leute, die für ein "brilliantes" Bild auch einen EUR mehr bezahlen würden.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> [...]
> @Raabowke: LG 47LW4500 schwarze Schatten/Flecken am Bildrand, LG - HIFI-FORUM



Danke für den Link, wobei es sich hier um einen Fernseher aus 2012 handelt. Natürlich "scheisse" wenn sowas Auftritt, aber bei den aktuelleren Geräten habe ich diesbzgl. noch nichts gelesen.

Des Weiteren, nach dem Lesen der Kommentare, scheint es hier wohl ein Panelfehler zu sein und kein generelles Problem von OLED Geräten. Macht die Sache natürlich nicht besser für den Betroffenen.


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich eigentlich einen LCD aus der 904er Serie von Panasonic haben möchte ... noch sind die Geräte noch nicht auf dem Markt, man munkelt aber etwas von ~3.500 EUR, UVP sind wohl 4.000 EUR.



So viel werde ich nie mehr für einen TV ausgeben, auch wenn ich in der Vergangenheit schon teurere hatte. Irgendwie lohnt es sich nicht, silange man die benötigten Features, Leuchtkraft und gute Farben für deutlich weniger Geld bekommt. So 2,5K hatte ich als Schmerzgrenze definiert, habe dann aber doch einen mit HDR für 1,5k bekommen. Müsste mittlerweile günstiger zu haben sein, jedenfalls habe ich schon den 65''er zum Preis gesehen, den ich noch für den 55er bezahlt hatte (2015er Modell).

Edit: Klar sind das Panelfehler, laut Bekanntem treten die aber eben nicht gerade selten auf.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein "Problem", eigentlich möchte ich keinen Fernseher über 50", aber die meisten Flaggschiffe sind leider 58" und größer.


Da es zB bei Amazon ganze 749 Fernseher in der Größen Kategorie 40"-49" gibt (übrigens mengenmäßig die größte Kategorie), verstehe ich dein Problem gerade nicht ...


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

An den 55er habe ich mich schnell gewöhnt (vorher 46'', allerdings mit deutlich dickerem Rahmen). Auch ein 65er wurde ins Auge gefasst, allerdings treten bei denen scheint's etwas öfter Ausleuchtungsprobleme auf als bei kleineren Grössen.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da es zB bei Amazon ganze 749 Fernseher in der Größen Kategorie 40"-49" gibt (übrigens mengenmäßig die größte Kategorie), verstehe ich dein Problem gerade nicht ...


... dann lies doch mal den letzten Satz meines folgenden Beitrags: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ch-intensiveres-filmerlebnis.html#post9959286



Da ich mir nur alle Jubeljahre einen neuen Fernseher kaufen möchte, möchte ich, dass mein neuer Fernseher eine 4K Auflösung besitzt, mittlerweile auch in deiner o.g. Kategorie immer häufiger anzutreffen, aber auch HDR v2.0, d.h. Geräte, die nach dem aktuellen HDR Standard, zertifiziert sind. 

Das meinte ich mit dem Begriff "Flaggschiff".


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2016)

Was macht HDR genau bei einem Film aus? Und was speziell HDR 2?


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2016)

Wenn sollte ein Gerät beim Kauf schon irgendwo zukunftssicher sein ohne daß man dafür jetzt 4000K + XXX ausgibt. Außerdem würde ich bei mir zumindestens nur ungern unter 55" gehen wollen. Eher noch Richtung 60-65".

Daher wäre bei meinem Kauf auch 4K, HDR 2.0 und OLED eigentlich ein Must have neben 3D. Da mein aktuelles Gerät von Samsung mit Full HD, 55" und 3D aber momentan noch problemlos funktioniert kann ich auch locker auf die sicher kommenden Preissenkungen in dem Sektor warten. Denn mehr als ca. 2000 EUR bin ich nicht bereit, für so ein Gerät auf den Tisch zu legen. Die LG´s mit den Spezifikationen kosten aktuell noch um die 5000-6000 EUR. Als 55" noch um die 4500 EUR.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was macht HDR genau bei einem Film aus? Und was speziell HDR 2?



HDR im Film macht genau das, was HDR auf einem Foto macht ... und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die knallig bunten Bilder, sondern vielmehr die technischne Möglichkeit, helle und dunkle Bildelemente in einem Bild darstellen zu können. Google hilft dir an dieser Stelle gern weiter.

Die Möglichkeit HDR gibt es bereits bei einigen Fernseher, und das auch schon seit Monaten ... HDR v2.0, so nenne ich das, ist nunmehr ein zertifizierter Standard von HDR, der natürlich einige Anforderungen an die Geräte stellt. D.h. Geräte, die zwar jetzt schon HDR anbieten, erreichen aber ggf. nicht die Anforderungen, die jetzt verabschiedet wurden.

Kannst du u.a. hier nachlesen: The UHD Blu-ray standard has been finalized - FlatpanelsHD

Das muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, ob man es benötigt ... ich lege Wert darauf.


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2016)

Zumal der neue Standard dann auch zukunftssicher bis zu 8K sein soll.


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was macht HDR genau bei einem Film aus? Und was speziell HDR 2?



Ein besseres Kontrastverhältnis und eine erweiterte Farbpalette. Dafür muss ein TV eine hohe Leuchtkraft bieten und eben 10 oder 12 Bit pro Farbkanal (bei HDR 2.0 sind es 12 Bit).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. April 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ein besseres Kontrastverhältnis und eine erweiterte Farbpalette. Dafür muss ein TV eine hohe Leuchtkraft bieten und eben 10 oder 12 Bit pro Farbkanal (bei HDR 2.0 sind es 12 Bit).


Ich bin mit der HDR-Technik nicht sehr vertraut, aber davon profitieren doch nur modernste Quellen die auch darauf ausgelegt sind... Oder?


----------



## MichaelG (4. April 2016)

Daher setze ich ja auch auf die 4k-Bluray als nächsten Standard.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> HDR im Film macht genau das, was HDR auf einem Foto macht ... und damit meine ich jetzt nicht die knallig bunten Bilder, sondern vielmehr die technische Möglichkeit, helle und dunkle Bildelemente in einem Bild darstellen zu können. Google hilft dir an dieser Stelle gern weiter.


Ich meinte die Frage eher praktisch:
Wenn zB ein einem Film jemand aus einer dunklen Höhle ins strahlende Sonnenlicht tritt - was sieht man da als Nichtwissender bei einem HDR Anzeigegerät mehr/anders?

Oder anders ausgedrückt:
Bei dem Bild hier, welches aus drei Bildern über HDR Technologie zusammengestellt wurde, sehe ich bei einem 08/15 Monitor doch auch schon eine Verbesserung. Ist hier nicht genauso wie beim Remastern die Bearbeitung des Quellmaterials das eigentlich interessante? Was soll zB aus dieser Aufnahme ein HDR fähiger Monitor/TV *noch  mehr *rausholen?

Wenn man also ordentlich gemastertes Quellmaterial (inkl. HDR Berechnung) hat, wo ist dann der Unterschied beim Anzeigegerät?


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der HDR-Technik nicht sehr vertraut, aber davon profitieren doch nur modernste Quellen die auch darauf ausgelegt sind... Oder?


Am meisten wird man davon zweifellos mit UHD Blu-rays haben. Aber auch Streaming kommt teilweise bereits in HDR daher. Für UHD Fernseher ohne HDR ist dies allerdings kein Problem, da die neuen Formate dann einfach ein "normales" 8 Bit Bild ausgeben. D.h. man _muss_ kein HDR haben, um solche Quellen geniessen zu können, kriegt dann halt einfach die gewohnte Farbpalette und ein bekanntes Kontrastverhältnis.
Mein TV-Gerät ist wohl nicht voll HDR konform, bietet aber immerhin ein 10 Bit Panel. Local Dimming gibt's bei Samsung leider nach wie vor nur bei den Topmodellen der 9er Serie, allerdings kommen die 8er relativ nahe an die Bildqualität ran für einen deutlich günstigeren Preis.
Topmodelle kaufe ich nicht mehr, da es schlicht günstiger ist, in einigen Jahren wieder einen neuen zu kaufen. Das mag aus Sicht der Ressourcenverschwendung schlecht sein, dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Aber Geld spielt schlussendlich auch eine wichtige Rolle im Leben. 

@Worrel: Ein HDR Panel kann schlicht mehr Farben anzeigen als ein SDR Panel, daraus ergeben sich auch mehr Helligkeitsschwellen bei höherer Maximallichtstärke. Da ist es natürlich schwierig, einen akkuraten Vergleich zu zeigen auf einem SDR Panel. Aber wie gesagt ist die Technologie abwärtskompatibel und sieht nicht scheisse aus auf einem herkömmlichen 8 Bit Panel, der Anstieg an Bildqualität wird dabei von 1080p auf 2160p einfach nicht so gross sein, wie wenn man zusätzlich noch HDR zur Verfügung hat.
Die Lichtstärke ist auf OLED Geräten natürlich noch einmal deutlich besser.


----------



## kingston (4. April 2016)

Ich hab mir den Samsung Curved SUHD aus der 9er Serie gegönnt. HIer ist der Schwarzwert schon phänomenal und das hochskalierte Bild von Blue Rays auch serhr gut.
Trotzdem freue ich mich endlich mal echtes 4K Material zu bekommen. Wenn ich mir die UHD Demos ansehe( kann man ja runterlaaden) merkt man schon den gewaltigen Unterschied zu FHD. 
Und das Problem von echten und guten UHD Filmen ist bis Dato die Enorme Datenrate. Bei hochwertigen Filmen sprechen wir da von 80 - 100 MBit in der Sekunde.


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Frage eher praktisch:
> Wenn zB ein einem Film jemand aus einer dunklen Höhle ins strahlende Sonnenlicht tritt - was sieht man da als Nichtwissender bei einem HDR Anzeigegerät mehr/anders?
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt:
> ...



... du hast jetzt genau so ein Bild verlinkt, was ich Eingangs als schlechtes Beispiel für HDR meinte. Völlig übertriebene und vorallem weltfremde Farben. 

Mit HDR meine ich eher folgendes: http://www.areadvd.de/images/2016/02/Sony_Roadshow_2016_hdr_sdr_unterschied.jpg

Kleines Bild, mir durchaus bewusst, aber hier sieht man ziemlich gut, was HDR zu leisten vermag. Wenn du selbst Fotografierst, dann weißt du eigentlich, was das Problem mit Belichtung ist. Entweder ist das gesamte Bild zu hell, oder das gesamte Bild zu dunkel. HDR vermag beides darzustellen ... mal völlig weg von solchen komischen Bildern wie aus Wikipedia was angeblich HDR sein soll.


----------



## HanFred (4. April 2016)

Ja gut, die UHD _Demos_ sehen _selbstverständlich_ super toll aus. 
Auf Netflix kriege ich leider kein HDR mangels Dolby Vision, 4K Inhalte kommen aber gut. Auch wenn die Bitrate natürlich viel tiefer ist als sie auf einer UHD Blu-ray sein wird.
Viele interessante Inhalte wird's aber wohl erst in einigen Jahren geben. Das war auch ein Grund, weshalb ich jetzt kein Topmodell gekauft habe, das nächste wird dann voraussichtlich ein OLED mit Dolby Vision sein.
Bisher gucke ich gerade mal "Better Call Saul" in 4K.


----------



## Worrel (4. April 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du hast jetzt genau so ein Bild verlinkt, was ich Eingangs als schlechtes Beispiel für HDR meinte. Völlig übertriebene und vorallem weltfremde Farben.


Das wäre mein nächste Punkt gewesen - aber ich wollte ja nicht direkt losmoppern. 



> Mit HDR meine ich eher folgendes: http://www.areadvd.de/images/2016/02/Sony_Roadshow_2016_hdr_sdr_unterschied.jpg
> 
> Kleines Bild, mir durchaus bewusst, aber hier sieht man ziemlich gut, was HDR zu leisten vermag.


Äh ... ja? Also ich seh da nix, was man nicht durch entsprechende Kontrastfunktionen eines besseren Bildbearbeitungsprogramms ebenso hinkriegen würde. 



> Wenn du selbst Fotografierst, dann weißt du eigentlich, was das Problem mit Belichtung ist. Entweder ist das gesamte Bild zu hell, oder das gesamte Bild zu dunkel. HDR vermag beides darzustellen ...


Tu ich zwar nicht, versteh ich aber trotzdem.

Daß man bei HDR Kameras durch höhere Auflösung mehr Informationen erfaßt - kein Thema, ist absolut nachvollziehbar. 
Daß man durch die vermehrten Informationen ein kontrastmäßig besseres Bild erzeugen kann - auch klar.
Was ich nicht verstehe: Wo soll der sichtbare Unterschied beim Ausgabemedium herkommen, wenn doch bisherige Helligkeitsauflösungen auf BRs einem bei vernünftigem Mastering doch auch schon ein astreines Bild bescheren?

Ist ja ganz toll, daß dann eine Helligkeitsauflösung von 10 oder 12 bit da ist - aber wo seh ich denn praktisch was davon?


----------

